# Melancholic piano



## Banners (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi

Newbie to classical - can any recommend some light melancholic piano to listen to.

Thanks.

B


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Nocturnes by Field and Chopin.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

The Chopin mazurkas are a good bet. His nocturnes usually have a passionate/dramatic middle section, which you may or may not like.

Definitely try the Faure nocturnes... I also highly recommend Janacek's _Po zarostlem chodnicku_, Debussy's 2 books of Preludes, and Brahms Intermezzi Op. 117 and 118.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, several pieces from Erik Satie.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's D.959 (Andantino) and D.960 piano sonatas (Molto moderato, Andante Sostenuto). They written two months before Schubert's death. These works are very sublime and melancholic.. You will love it.


----------



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

Claude Debussy- Beau Soir 




This is one of my favourite pieces ever.

If you want just piano, try Schubert's (perhaps Liszt's) Swan song. The solo piano version is difficult to find, but Horowitz has a recording on iTunes 

The album is 20th century masters, song title is Schwanengesang.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Chopin's Etude no.6 opus 10 comes to mind, if played correctly that is...try Earl Wild


----------



## CaptainAzure (May 2, 2011)

nickgray said:


> Nocturnes by Field and Chopin.


Yes. Also add some of Chopin's preludes, etudes and waltz #7 is excellent.

Rach #2 is pheneomenal as a cathartic piece of music.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

A good deal of Bach's Inventions and Sinfonias.

Edit: not interpreted too crazily, that is.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd add A Hermit Thrush in the Morn/Eve by Amy Beach.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

This was one of the first Internet websites that I visited which featured Satie in the background:

http://www.iklimt.com/


----------

